# Looking for s/w stores in To.



## Dieselfool (Dec 29, 2010)

Might head down to To from Barrie this week on one of my days off to check out some Marine aquarium stores. Going to be switching to s/w soon and would just like to have a look at some decent stock and equipment I might need/want. So....what stores should I visit? Going to try to make a day of this. So running the gammit from Markham to Miss. won't be a problem. Addresses or closest intersections would be nice too. 
Thanks.
Al.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

For livestock, Sea U Marine at hwy 7 and woodbine area has to be one of the best.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah SUM is an awesome place for livestock and dry goods. Oakville has ORG (oakville reef gallery) and if you head to dundas near 427 there's aquatic kingdom and Big Al's. The BA's is actually one of the better ones for SW stuff but still overpriced and has no service.

I would head to SUM or ORG in my opinion.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't forget North American Fish Breeders, a little further but I NEVER leave disappointed!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

NAFB is a hit and miss store in my opinion. You can go in there when they have just got their shipment in and it's amazing! If you go in there when they are between shipments it can be disappointing. I live pretty close to them and go in twice a month to see what stock they have and it all depends on the day.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Really? I at least find something cool in their $10 frag tank every single time I go...and a couple of them have turned into all-time favorites  I always hit them on a Sunday, FWIW...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ah yes Carmen! I'm more of a weekday guy since I usually work weekends so you might have a better assortment than I do. By the time I go on tuesday or wednesday it's bare.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry, next time I'll try and leave ya something 



altcharacter said:


> Ah yes Carmen! I'm more of a weekday guy since I usually work weekends so you might have a better assortment than I do. By the time I go on tuesday or wednesday it's bare.


----------



## Dirty weaponry9 (Feb 27, 2012)

I am also from Barrie and I'm looking for a good store. I am looking to get a pair of Gold Bar Maroon clown fish,/ Purple tang,/ Blue carribion Tang or Powder blue Tang,/ Orange spot prown goby,/ Venustus Anglefish. Has anyone seen any of these fish in stock? I no the purple tang can be expensive but I have also heard depending on where you go you can get a small one for around 100. Is there a place in china town or around china town that have great prices?


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Milton aquarium 18 Thompson rd in Milton. And they have a gold bar maroon I believe.


----------



## Dirty weaponry9 (Feb 27, 2012)

Kinda of far but if I have to I would go there and I'm looking to get two so hopefully they will have some,I'll make sure I call first lol.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Dirty weaponry9 said:


> I am also from Barrie and I'm looking for a good store. I am looking to get a pair of Gold Bar Maroon clown fish,/ Purple tang,/ Blue carribion Tang or Powder blue Tang,/ Orange spot prown goby,/ Venustus Anglefish. Has anyone seen any of these fish in stock? I no the purple tang can be expensive but I have also heard depending on where you go you can get a small one for around 100. Is there a place in china town or around china town that have great prices?


I can't id most of those fish, but from the selection at SUM I'd bet they come as close as anyone to filling that shopping list in one shot.


----------



## Dieselfool (Dec 29, 2010)

Cool. If I make it down there this week I'll start at SUM, then work my way down to Kinston Rd., then across to Dundas in Miss. Then up to Milton, and back across to the 400. Hmmmm, sounds like a roadtrip to me.Al.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a tip:
If you hit up SUM first you might fill up your list fast and first. You might want to think about how long the livestock will be in the car.


----------



## Dieselfool (Dec 29, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Just a tip:
> If you hit up SUM first you might fill up your list fast and first. You might want to think about how long the livestock will be in the car.


There won't be any livestock in the car. This trip is recon ONLY. 
But thanks for the tip anyway. I'll keep it in mind for the next trip.
Al


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Dieselfool said:


> There won't be any livestock in the car. This trip is recon ONLY.
> But thanks for the tip anyway. I'll keep it in mind for the next trip.
> Al


I would love to see you go to 5 stores and try not to bring anything back 

I go for one small thing and next thing I know i'm bringing back 5 things.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I would love to see you go to 5 stores and try not to bring anything back
> 
> I go for one small thing and next thing I know i'm bringing back 5 things.


Haha Alt has you there! I've got the same problem


----------



## Dieselfool (Dec 29, 2010)

fury165 said:


> Haha Alt has you there! I've got the same problem


Recon man, recon.


----------



## Dirty weaponry9 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey diesel if you do find any other stores you like a d that have good stock and prices please let us no.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

@Dieselfool: Call SUM first and ask when their shipments arrive as it is usuall towards the end of the week. Those are the best days to show up to see the tanks fully stocked.


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree with others on hitting SUM, Ken has a decent selection of dry goods; since you don't need livestock yet you can get an idea of what he usually has in stock.

You can also try J&L you would be hard pressed to find better prices in Canada on dry goods.

Good luck and hope you have a 'fat' wallet 



Dieselfool said:


> *Going to be switching to s/w soon *and would just like to have a look at some decent stock and equipment I might need/want. So....what stores should I visit?
> Al.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

When you go to sum, as you walk in you will see a white board beside the reef tank ahead of you. Put your email addess on there to sign up for their newsletter. They notify you when new stuff comes in and what is on sale over the weekend.



carmenh said:


> Really? I at least find something cool in their $10 frag tank every single time I go...and a couple of them have turned into all-time favorites  I always hit them on a Sunday, FWIW...


This.


----------



## Dieselfool (Dec 29, 2010)

Cool. Thanks guys.
Al.


----------



## Dieselfool (Dec 29, 2010)

Okay, so here's the plan. Going to call SUM and see what day they get their next shipment in this week and gonna go there 1st. Then to N.A. Fishbreeders, then to Aquatic Kingdom and BigA's on Dundas. Then to Oakville Reef Gallery, Coral Reef Shop in Burlington, then up to Advanced Reef in Milton. Anything I'm missing?
Thanks.
Al.


----------



## Dirty weaponry9 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey there I went to SUM for the first time Friday and I have to say it was awesome I walked around the hole time with a big smile on my face lol they had everything I asked for and then some. I was actually pritty pissed because I wish I would of had more money on me lol. Price's were awesome as well like the more I bought the more he would knock the prices down. I will never get live stock again from Big Al's.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i visited SUM last week as well (didnt buy anything, just recon purposes as well since i just started my tank). and i got to say what a beautiful display tank! that have nice variety of livestock! i forgot to put my email address on their white board! DX


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Dieselfool said:


> Okay, so here's the plan. Going to call SUM and see what day they get their next shipment in this week and gonna go there 1st. Then to N.A. Fishbreeders, then to Aquatic Kingdom and BigA's on Dundas. Then to Oakville Reef Gallery, Coral Reef Shop in Burlington, then up to Advanced Reef in Milton. Anything I'm missing?
> Thanks.
> Al.


Add Reef Raft as it is along Dundasa as well.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just make sure, if you do go to reef raft, you bring a bullhorn or some type of airhorn with you to tell them you're there. It also helps to come in like you're at a strip club and just throw money around like you're rich....then you might get some service.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Just make sure, if you do go to reef raft, you bring a bullhorn or some type of airhorn with you to tell them you're there. It also helps to come in like you're at a strip club and just throw money around like you're rich....then you might get some service.


I find that if you dress like you have money, you get treated better. I don't get good service there! Lol. Apparently when your runners are all dirty, you don't look like you are worth their time... But now and then I will stop in. But not often.

Posted from my Sony Eperia, using Tapatalk.


----------



## Dieselfool (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, made it down to SUM and NAFB and I gotta say I was quite impressed. Didn't make it out to the west end stores though, went to the Sportsman's show insted. LOL. Next trip will include the west end. I'm sure by then I'll be bringing the VISA card with me.
Thanks for the help.
Al.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Just make sure, if you do go to reef raft, you bring a bullhorn or some type of airhorn with you to tell them you're there. It also helps to come in like you're at a strip club and just throw money around like you're rich....then you might get some service.


HAHA, sooo true. Maybe they could trade locations with Aquatic Kingdom, so they get more business from the regulars at Diamonds...


----------

